

Flight Hacking: 5 Music Festivals, 6 Weeks, 3 Continents - todsul
http://flightfox.com/blog/ultimate-music-festival-trip

======
todsul
Odd fact, the flights to 5 music festivals around the world cost less than the
tickets to the festivals (incl camping).

Note: This contest was hosted by us (not a customer) to showcase our experts'
flight hacking skills. It's in the same vein as our previous round-the-world
itinerary to 6 continents all in business class, which came to as little as
$2659 <http://flightfox.com/rtw>

~~~
paulgb
Not only is this awesome flight hacking, you guys are doing some awesome PR
hacking with these contests!

~~~
todsul
Many thanks paul. It took us a while to realize that showcasing our experts'
work is the best way to get the word out. Much better than static ads, at
least at this stage.

------
matt4711
I'm seeing airberlin (flying to europe) and airasia (flying within asia) quite
a lot in these flightfox contests.

------
dreamr
Roskilde gets my top vote. Best sound engineers of any festival I know; and
just a great scene all around. Best of the best, in my humble opinion. I'm not
familiar with the one in Barcelona. How does it compare?

~~~
shennyg
Roskilde is bananas!

------
thurn
I wish flightfox.com would let _us_ (regular users) run cool contests like
this. The options for running a contest are much more limited than this.

~~~
todsul
Hi thurn, you can absolutely run the same contest. We just had a school
contact us about running a contest to fly 50 students across the world;
they'll run that themselves. If you have a particularly cool contest, let us
know and we can help generate interest and maybe even run it for you as a
showcase contest.

------
ast4
Date a management consultant and use his/her FF miles + starwoods points =
almost free trip.

~~~
todsul
There are some easier ways to attain a lot of FF miles. We moving to award
flights next, them mileage runs, soon followed by contests to help you earn
the most FF miles. Stay tuned.

------
Roelven
Woah this is awesome. I've been terrible with flight planning but this is a
great read.

